# Exhibit Opening



## austinmodelsandtalent (Jul 13, 2005)

This past weekend the Bob Bullock Museum in Austin, Texas, opened an exhibit honoring feature films shot in Texas. For the opening day of the exhibit, they hired local talent "lookalikes" to mingle with the museum visitors and to pose for photos for the mock paparazzi. As an agency supplying actors to this event, I also attended and covered the event with some photos.


Photo: Sandra Bullock's "Miss Congeniality" ​(Rachel Leigh, Austin Models & Talent Agency)



 


 

Photo: Museum visitors from around the world thrilled 
to "take photos" of the "celebrities" (believe it of not, 
I heard some commenting as they thought these were 
the actual real stars and celebrities..!?)











Photo: Ah, the paparazzi..!​These guys roamed and shot mock photos, treating
even museum visitors and guests as if they were 
stars as each new visitor walked the red carpet into
the event.


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 13, 2005)

with all the reference to your agency, the thread is best suited for this area of the forum 
nice shots!

Jon


----------

